
Programming in 2018 - newbieweb
I&#x27;m looking to get into Web development. I&#x27;ve learned somethings about PHP and Javascript just never really made anything.<p>Read a bunch of books and online courses.
What does one need to learn in 2018 to become employable as a Web developer? any advice would be useful. Thank you<p>I&#x27;m thinking starting with HTML, CSS first but there is so many new things in the Web is hard to know what to study or order to do it in. Everything is always changing
======
CyberFonic
I think that HTML, CSS and JavaScript (ES6) could be considered to be the
foundations upon which the various other technologies are built. I think it is
important to understand the boundaries between these areas and how they
interact.

In my experience you will probably need to understand the trade-offs between
using JS or CSS3 for certain effects. Another key understanding is to really
understand the boundary between JS and DOM. JS (as an implementation of
ECMAScript) treats DOM as a collection of external objects. And of course,
those DOM objects do have variations between browsers and their interactions
with CSS.

I think it helps to understand JS as a programming language, e.g. in a NodeJS
or Duktape environment.

IMHO PHP is less relevant in a 2018 context. There are many frameworks out
there (I'm no expert on them) which provide far more useful abstractions for
building WebApps, etc.

------
vwajin
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

